# hideaway switches



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

My Hideaways are suppose to come in Friday. Can I use regular toggle switches to turn different heads on and off or do they have to be a special kind? Could I use lighted switches or will the switch stobe with the flash pattern? My last question is if the wires are too short can you splice into the wires and make them longer?


----------



## basheroffroad (Dec 26, 2004)

if you try it and the switches do flash with the pattern let me know as I believe it would be awesome to have it set up that way


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

RidehardNY said:


> My Hideaways are suppose to come in Friday. Can I use regular toggle switches to turn different heads on and off or do they have to be a special kind? Could I use lighted switches or will the switch stobe with the flash pattern? My last question is if the wires are too short can you splice into the wires and make them longer?


RideHardNY
Lightes switchs will not flash. Just make sure you use a switch that is rated for the load. I used lighted 20 amp switchs in m y tuck.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

if your asking if you can splice a switch in the middle of the cable between the control unit or box and the strobe head? I would say no and I also wouldnt splice more in there. Them things run at very high voltage. Also may make for some funny stuff if you dont keep the shielding intackt. But I'm not 100% positive. I'm just saying I would check into it furthur. Talk to the co that makes your stuff.

Now if you are asking about switches for what powers your unit itself? Duno how you box is set up. Some have a seperate power in and a seperate wire that acts as the switch or multipul switching wires to control different functions. Then you can just make sure your switch is rated for the load. Or maybe set up a 3 position switch ect that controls multipul functions off 1 switch. Can be lite up or what ever. I never power anything off of a switch! I always use a switch to trigger a relay.....then you can run any switch you want anyway because there is no load going through the switch. If the strobe box has a power in and then switching wires for it then you have internal relays anywho and you are fine there but dont power the box off a switch IMO.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I got this switch with my unit. It was a sep. part but I ordered at same time as the unit. Works great.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

This is my Sho-Me switch used for my strobe in the mini light bar. it has a 7 mode signel, soft tuch, and flashes 2 LED on it the same as the strobes. i used velcrow to place it. I will also try to get a better picture later today.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*No*

you can use any kind of switch that you want, but i have to say DO NOT SPLICE any of your WIRES, especially ones that run for strobe systems, you will have nothing but problems and it causes a potential risk for fire or god knows what else. pluse splicing wires for an expensive system is half ass


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I just wanted to check, That's waht I thought though. I have a quad cab Ram and dont think the 15 foot cables will be enough to reach both the tail lights and headlights.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

RidehardNY said:


> I have a quad cab Ram and dont think the 15 foot cables will be enough to reach both the tail lights and headlights.


It is not. Go with the 25' cables for the rears. 15' for front works fine.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

mike33087 said:


> you can use any kind of switch that you want, but i have to say DO NOT SPLICE any of your WIRES, especially ones that run for strobe systems, you will have nothing but problems and it causes a potential risk for fire or god knows what else. pluse splicing wires for an expensive system is half ass


Unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

The better picture I promised. Above the strobe controls is the sander control I installed today.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Depending upon the power unit you use ...... I've spliced wires to make my strobes work ( K3500 crew cab, very long run ). The key to all of it is to make sure the connections are isolated from arching and moisture. Most units will shut down for 30 minutes or until dry. I would not even try to put a switch inline to cut specific strobes off. Either there will be a load requirement or you will be dealing with high voltage. ( But, this may be ok if your power unit says so. You can always email the manufactor ).


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

RidehardNY said:


> My Hideaways are suppose to come in Friday. Can I use regular toggle switches to turn different heads on and off or do they have to be a special kind? Could I use lighted switches or will the switch stobe with the flash pattern? My last question is if the wires are too short can you splice into the wires and make them longer?


Good Day Sir,

I own a small company that specializes in vehicle warning light systems. Here is what info & tips I can provide;

1) The switches you use can be any kind as long as they will handle the load, which is approximately 3-6 amps on average. Lighted switches will not flash with the strobes as they are not connected to the strobe leads, but rather to activator wires that activate each of the pairs of heads, depending on what supply you are using.

2) If your strobe cables are too short, it is NOT recommended that you splice them. Sure you can, but like mentioned earlier, be careful to make sure that the cables are water tight, extremely well sealed, and do NOT mix up the colors of the wires..the correct order is critical to their operation. If hooked up wrong the strobe bulbs may blow immediately or not work at all. My recommended approach is to go to Home Depot and buy a roll of 16-3 waterproof extension cord cable. This works well because you can cut it to the length needed, and then just crimp on the connectors provided in the factory strobe cable bags.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask;
advice is free, labor is extra lol

Good Day


----------



## profire73 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have spliced many of strobe cables to extend them with now problems and would have to agree with scottL. You do not want any type of moisture getting in where your connections are, and you have to use strobe cable to splice with and not regular cable wire.

Also 99.9% of the time you can use your won switch but often times you are stuck with not being able to control your strobe pattern where as switches that are supplied with the packs have a option so you can shut certian heads off and vary your pattern.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

If you know how to read the directions that come with the supplies, and a little something about automotive electrical, you can use any switches you want and get the results you want. If these pre-fab guys can do it, so can you! Its not rocket science


----------

